# F-4 Demo Team



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.asb.tv/videos/view.php?v=eeabb63b&a=email QF-4 Phantom Demo Team (NEW) | www.asb.tv[/url] (F-4 Demo team, very funny)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

What am I doing wrong Beau? I can see the comments, but can't get a icon for the video to start.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 10, 2009)

I couldn't get the thing to work right either but scrolled through the vid - I worked on the QF-4 program from 1997 through 2002 on and off....


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dont know guys, I got it to play at home and here at work. Sorry, cant help ya more. Did you try and update your players?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

I redid the link, maybe it will work now.


----------

